

Most Common Hotmail Password - fogus
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/10/10000-passwords/

======
lsd5you
... of the people foolish enough to give their passwords away.

~~~
axod
It included Stephen Fry (Or at least his co):
<http://twitter.com/stephenfry/status/4659713168>

Any details of how the scam worked and why so many were caught? I haven't seen
any real details on it.

------
ugh
"123456" - 64 times out of 10,000, i.e. 0.64 percent.

So if you know 200 account names you should make it at least once, right?

~~~
ebrenes
A bit more than 200, probably over 600 accounts with the same password
distribution and you're looking at close to a certain chance of hitting at
least one account with that password.

One thing that keeps bothering me about this story and many others based on
the same data is that those 64 passwords are such a minute portion of the
total set of accounts. Perhaps if they had done some further analysis like
comparing password sequences composed on contiguous letters in various
keyboard layouts then passwords like "qwerty" or "asdfgh" could similarly be
grouped together.

------
fogus
Since many people use the same password everywhere, would it be safe to say
that `123456` is universally the top pick?

~~~
iigs
That was also the most common password in a user database that I did
anonymized analysis of in my distant past. Depending on your definition of
safe, I'd say yes.

